# help identify this canine.



## detroithusky (2 mo ago)

I live in Farmington hills, just outside of Detroit. Around noon today my wife pointed out a dog that was in the middle school field next to our house and asked if that was a coyote. I ran inside and grabbed my camera because the first impression was that it was a coyote and it is rare to see them during the day. We hear them at night all the time, but I haven't seen too many of them in person. that said, as i look at these pictures, it just doesn't look like a coyote. looking for some opinions here. is this a domestic dog? maybe a shepherd mix of some kind? or is it just a large coyote? there's no way this can be a wolf because there have been no sightings I'm aware of south of west branch and even those are extremely rare. I apologize for the poor image quality. I was pretty far away with a telephoto and I didn't have time to set up a tripod. I sent these pictures to the DNR to see if they could answer this question for me but they are out of the office until Monday. I figured I'd give this site a try and see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks like a big fat urban coyote eating well


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

I can't say....but coyotes are very common in the suburbs of Chicago. We see them weekly......and obviously during the day. Otherwise we wouldn't see them 


I also don't think there is such a thing as a large coyote. With the rabbits and mice and small dogs they feed on here....they look very healthy and 80 lbs....just like your picture. But all the research I have done indicates they do not get above 35-40 lbs max.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Yote


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Coyote


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

detroithusky said:


> I live in Farmington hills, just outside of Detroit. Around noon today my wife pointed out a dog that was in the middle school field next to our house and asked if that was a coyote. I ran inside and grabbed my camera because the first impression was that it was a coyote and it is rare to see them during the day. We hear them at night all the time, but I haven't seen too many of them in person. that said, as i look at these pictures, it just doesn't look like a coyote. looking for some opinions here. is this a domestic dog? maybe a shepherd mix of some kind? or is it just a large coyote? there's no way this can be a wolf because there have been no sightings I'm aware of south of west branch and even those are extremely rare. I apologize for the poor image quality. I was pretty far away with a telephoto and I didn't have time to set up a tripod. I sent these pictures to the DNR to see if they could answer this question for me but they are out of the office until Monday. I figured I'd give this site a try and see if anyone has any ideas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 864538
> ...


A real hawg of a Coyote, make a nice rug for the wall!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

That’s the wolf I dropped off from last trip down from the U P. Everyone should enjoy them. Pure Michigan


----------



## detroithusky (2 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for the confirmation. I appreciate it. Better than waiting on DNR to respond to my email.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it's a Husky, I'd skin it and make a rug. 









Montana woman ignites fury after posting photos of shot and skinned husky dog


A western Montana woman’s post is going viral on Facebook after she claims she shot, killed, and skinned a wolf pup in Flathead County. But the animal she hunted wasn’t a wolf, but a dog.




www.ktvq.com


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

BIG coyote or maybe someone’s domestic mix imo. You will know it for sure if you ever see a wolf, there’s no comparison, they are huge, and tall.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

It looks a lot like this coyote to me.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

If Isaw that around here and could get to my gun fast enough it would be dead


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Way bigger than any coyote I have seen. Maybe a domestic wolf dog cross of some kind.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Coyote. Wolves are a bit larger.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Top picture sure resembles a large boned coyote but the bottom pic it looks like an Akita/Shepard mix.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Both pics look like targets!


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

That’s a well feed Urban coyote 
He’s got it made
Free range to every cat dog rat trash etc 
No worries except animal control


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

we live right on the edge of town with several houses lining my side of the street and metal buildings on the other side. our little dog was wanting out but a much larger dog was coming up our driveway. my son said something about it but by the time I saw it to identify it as a yote, it was leaving. you can see them anywhere because they have just exploded here in the midwest and south since they got a start. I will shoot a yote before a deer when I'm hunting.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> That’s the wolf I dropped off from last trip down from the U P. Everyone should enjoy them. Pure Michigan


If that's not a felony it ought to be.


Tactical Assist said:


> That’s a well feed Urban coyote
> He’s got it made
> Free range to every cat dog rat trash etc.
> No worries except animal control.


I've seen plenty of urban coyotes, but I've never seen a skinny one.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> If that's not a felony it ought to be.
> 
> I've seen plenty of urban coyotes, but I've never seen a skinny one.



By the looks of his belly
He just got done with his kill/afternoon dinner 
And now brazingly resting in plain sight


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Tactical Assist said:


> By the looks of his belly
> He just got done with his kill/afternoon dinner
> And now brazingly resting in plain sight


Safest place to rest. He can see or smell anything that tries to approach. Deer do the same thing.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A Michigan wolf can have similar coloration but pure size is a dead give away.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

As is the muzzle.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

LGB said:


> Top picture sure resembles a large boned coyote but the bottom pic it looks like an Akita/Shepard mix.


It was many years ago, but a group of us were hunting the UP out of Baraga, while in the town of L’Anse having breakfast I saw a local pull up with this HUGE dog in the cab of his truck. I came close, not too close tho, and checked his dog out. It wa an Akita/wolf mix, it was terrifyingly beautiful, if that makes any sense, I wanted to pet it, but common sense kept me from it.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

big buck 75 said:


> Way bigger than any coyote I have seen. Maybe a domestic wolf dog cross of some kind.


In 2009 i shot a 72 lb, female that measured 70inches


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

A taxidermist told me the fool proof id of a coyote vs domestic dog is the black spot in the tail. Apparently all coyotes have the black mark/spot.


----------



## Buzzlax (7 mo ago)

One of the easy ways Ive found is just watch the tail. Yotes dont walk or run with their tails up. Domestic dogs will run with their tales up.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

flighthunter said:


> A taxidermist told me the fool proof id of a coyote vs domestic dog is the black spot in the tail. Apparently all coyotes have the black mark/spot.


Like these coyote? Got a black spot on its tail...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

No absolutes when dealing with domestic dogs. But a curved tail is a pretty reliable indicator.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

The spot is higher on the tail near where it meets the body. Not at the tip. I’m not a biologist, it’s just what some guy that skins animas for a living told me.

The spot is obvious in one of the photos the op posted.

Here’s a pic of one I got in 2015. The spot I mentioned is pretty clear here, mid tail not the tip.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

detroithusky said:


> I live in Farmington hills, just outside of Detroit. Around noon today my wife pointed out a dog that was in the middle school field next to our house and asked if that was a coyote. I ran inside and grabbed my camera because the first impression was that it was a coyote and it is rare to see them during the day. We hear them at night all the time, but I haven't seen too many of them in person. that said, as i look at these pictures, it just doesn't look like a coyote. looking for some opinions here. is this a domestic dog? maybe a shepherd mix of some kind? or is it just a large coyote? there's no way this can be a wolf because there have been no sightings I'm aware of south of west branch and even those are extremely rare. I apologize for the poor image quality. I was pretty far away with a telephoto and I didn't have time to set up a tripod. I sent these pictures to the DNR to see if they could answer this question for me but they are out of the office until Monday. I figured I'd give this site a try and see if anyone has any ideas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 864538
> ...


My bet is a COY WOLF


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

IceHog said:


> My bet is a COY WOLF


Considering there are no wolves it’s highly unlikely. If you are thinking hybrid a coy dog is more probable but I still think it’s a coyote.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Coyote.... I live in Kalamazoo, city limits.... I see them now an again, some big ones too. Deer get hit around my neighborhood pretty regularly. It's not uncommon for me to see a new kill on the road one morning, then the next morning see the quarters eaten out. Not to mention the deer that I see every once in a while that appear to have been hit, but are still limping around. With as many deer as there are in town now, just the deer road kill and wounded alone could keep some coyotes well fed and healthy. Probably just like the deer, city/suburban life is pretty cush so long as you don't get hit.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

flighthunter said:


> View attachment 864833
> The spot is higher on the tail near where it meets the body. Not at the tip. I’m not a biologist, it’s just what some guy that skins animas for a living told me.
> 
> The spot is obvious in one of the photos the op posted.
> ...


Your dog looks worried. Did his behavior suddenly improve after you put his cousin on the wall?


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw a coyote at least this big in Rochester on water street this spring. it was unbothered by my car and wouldn’t get out of the middle of the road until I opened the door.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Sometimes Coyotes will get almost 50lbs

This one was just shy of 50 lbs
He had a barrel chest
Biggest one for me to date

Got a video on this set........don’t see a download icon


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Considering there are no wolves it’s highly unlikely. If you are thinking hybrid a coy dog is more probable but I still think it’s a coyote.


I’ve got a good trapper friend here in lower Michigan that would beg to differ about the lack of Coy Wolves in Southern MI. 






Coy Wolf – Ohio Ag Net | Ohio's Country Journal







ocj.com


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

IceHog said:


> I’ve got a good trapper friend here in lower Michigan that would beg to differ about the lack of Coy Wolves in Southern MI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from a sighting, which we all know is not reliable at best, example Sasquatch, has there ever been physical evidence like genetic testing to confirm it in the SLP? Is is possible, yes, is it probable no.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

That is a large male urban coyote. Hope you know where ur kitty cats are. Biggest coyote / coy-wolf I have ever seen was 76 lbs as per the scale indicator. Weird looking SOB had a head and chest like a wolfs,…back end was skinny like a coyotes. 
I have Shot and seen a lot of coyotes in my day 70-80 per winter on a good year while runnning hounds. The average big coyote is appx 45-48lbs maybe 50lbs. Females average 30-38lbs. Once you get the hair off of em there isn’t much too them.


----------



## Fish Hippie (Mar 4, 2013)

My brother lives near Baraga and he had wolves in his garbage and his dog food. Most of the Yoopers hate the wolves.


----------

